# When do you take muscle milk?



## -vulcano- (Oct 12, 2006)

??


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 12, 2006)

breakfast


----------



## Focus (Oct 12, 2006)

Take it as you would with any other protein supplement. Don't follow their label word for word - it's a technique they use so that you will go through tub after tub each month. Postworkout is the staple time for whey protein, so that would be the time to shake it up.
Check out the stickies regarding protein supplementation and you will be well on your way. Oh, and find that article about MuscleMilk MRP....


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2006)

I use it pre-WO.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 13, 2006)

TaylorsNutrition said:


> breakfast



Bingo.

I use it for a meal replacement and breakfast is usually the one to volunteer.

And thats usually pre-WO.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 13, 2006)

AKIRA said:


> Bingo.
> 
> I use it for a meal replacement and breakfast is usually the one to volunteer.
> 
> And thats usually pre-WO.



Sometimes I have it for breakfast too, mostly pre-WO meal replacement.


----------



## TaylorsNutrition (Oct 14, 2006)

Focus said:


> Take it as you would with any other protein supplement. Don't follow their label word for word - it's a technique they use so that you will go through tub after tub each month. Postworkout is the staple time for whey protein, so that would be the time to shake it up.
> Check out the stickies regarding protein supplementation and you will be well on your way. Oh, and find that article about MuscleMilk MRP....




There's actually only 15 servings per tub pf the 2.48lbers if you use 2 scoops like the directions say. My suggestion is along with the musclemilk use some other type of whey protein that's not as heavy as the musclemilk. For the purposes of this board, I will suggest www.allthewhey.com.


----------



## fufu (Oct 14, 2006)

I used to take it before bed when I tried it.


----------



## Seanp156 (Oct 14, 2006)

I don't. Never had a reason too, seems over-rated and overpriced to me. Plus I recently read an article on it giving it a bad rep, pretty sure it was posted on here somewhere.


----------



## AKIRA (Oct 14, 2006)

Yeah it was posted on here.  And it was the laugh of the month.


----------



## Plateau_Max (Oct 15, 2006)

I try to work out in the middle of the day if there isn't that much work going on, but when you're launching jets it's never something you can plan out.  I have been lifting after work before bed because that's my only option and taking muscle milk as my 4th meal out of 5 it has been doing wonders.  I find that in the 4 hours before my workout the full serving (with water) has given great benefits over having it in the morning.


----------



## Flakko (Oct 15, 2006)

I take it in between meals. I take it only once a day though. When I'm at work, I use it as a quick meal/snack. Around 2 hours after my breakfast. I take one serving with a banana or some fruits.


----------



## Tier (Oct 16, 2006)

When I want to get fat and raise my cholesterol


----------



## Flakko (Oct 16, 2006)

Tier said:


> When I want to get fat and raise my cholesterol


 
So I guess that means everyday...


----------



## dog (Nov 3, 2006)

Muscle milk is for sure pricey, but having tried many protien powders over the years, I find it tastes the best, mixes easy, and personally it works for me.

I take 1 scoop with water about 30 min. before lifting. I then take another scoop with water adding to scoops of Cydo-gainer (optional), with water immediatley after my workout. 

I take the same combo again just before bedtime. MM contains casien they say is needed for maintaining muscle while sleeping.

On my off days, I only take the bedtime combo and maybe one scoop with water mid meal sometimes in the day.

If the price is high for your budget, try finding another good quality protein powder and mix a scoop with a scoop of MM. I have a freind who does this and it works quite well for him.

A lot of the price depends on where you shop. I get it for $21.00 for the 2.48 lber. Shop around.


----------



## nni (Nov 3, 2006)

i prefer mass meal to muscle milk. taste wise as well.

an sustain to both of those, but sustain isnt the same type of product, but is best for pre bed.


----------

